# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Гарик Сукачёв

## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=18 http://youtube.com/watch?v=QRtRaMJIvtE 
Оборотень с гитарой 
(Г.Сукачев - Г.Сукачев, С.Шнуров) 
А мы хотели спросить: "А как насчёт свободы? А? А?"
Нам ответили: "Идите на ***, уроды!" 
Мы пытались кричать, что у нас есть права,
Нам сказали: "У вас в кармане трава!" 
   Но я ещё не старый! Я - оборотень с гитарой!
   Я ещё не старый! Я - оборотень с гитарой! 
Нам дадут восемь лет за какой-то косяк
А у того, кто мне подкинул всё будет ништяк.
Он работает в Тунне, он живёт на Канарах
Я на курортах Сибири загораю на нарах. 
   Но я ещё не старый! Я - оборотень с гитарой!
   Я ещё не старый! Я - оборотень с гитарой! 
Менты нас душат, менты нас давят,
Менты нас вяжут, менты нами правят.
Ночь. День. Свет. Тень.
И я между ними - оборотень... 
   Но я ещё не старый! Я - оборотень с гитарой!
   Я ещё не старый! Я - оборотень с гитарой! 
Этот новый порядок - вечный старый режим. 
Чтоб очко размеренно делало жим жим-жим-жим-жим-жим-жим
Но из нас не сделать казематную вошь
Но хоть бей, хоть режь - не на***шь! Не на***шь! 
   Но я ещё не старый! Я - оборотень с гитарой!
   Но я ещё не старый! Я - оборотень с гитарой!
   Я - оборотень с гитарой!
   Я - оборотень с гитарой!
   Я - оборотень с гитарой!
   Я - оборотень с гитарой!
   Я - оборотень с гитарой!
   Я - оборотень с гитарой!
   Я - оборотень с гитарой!
   Я - оборотень с электрогитарой!

----------


## Lampada

Гарик Сукачев и "Неприкасаемые" - Тот, который не стрелял

----------


## Lampada

*Гарик Сукачев*  _Рано или поздно, так произойдет_ _Все погаснут звезды, небо упадет_ _Грустная минута, горе через край_ _Ты захочешь чуда, ты захочешь чуда_ _Так захочешь чуда, что поверишь в рай_  _Знаешь, мне не важно, мне как-то все равно_ _Знаешь, мне не страшно, свято и грешно_ _Ведь по небу птица плавно, не спеша медленно кружится_ _Медленно кружиться, медленно кружиться певчая душа_  _Припев:_ _Не знай, не думай ни о чем таком_ _Не верь, не бойся, не проси_ _А когда я прилечу к тебе на крыльях солнца_ _Ты смейся, смейся и ничего не бойся_  _Горю - не поможешь, не пойдешь к друзьям,_ _Если сам не сможешь, не захочешь сам_ _Все с тобой случится то, что суждено_ _Только в небе птица, в синем небе птица_ _Раненная птица будет все равно_  _Припев:_ _Не верь, не думай ни о чем таком_ _Не плачь, не бойся, не проси_ _И тогда я прилечу к тебе на крыльях солнца_ _Ты смейся, смейся и ничего не бойся_

----------


## Lampada

*Не видала горя - полюби меня,  
Гарик Сукачев  *  
 Я иду Арбатом к мужикам в гараж,
У меня под глазом перманентный бланш.
А моя наколка - ветер и броня,
Не видала в жизни толка - полюби меня. 
Я курю отборный сборный табачок,
Пиджачок мой черный чешет ветерок.
И бульварным морем проплываю я,
Не видала горя - полюби меня.
И в бульварном море пропадаю я,
Не видала горя - полюби меня. 
Взгляд от подбородка, я весел и суров,
А моя походка мелет пыль дворов
Я исполнен страсти жаркого огня,
Не видала счастья - полюби меня.
Я исполнен страсти воли и огня,
Не видала счастья - полюби меня.

----------


## Lampada

*Гарик Сукачев  
 Я милого узнаю по походке*А я милого узнаю по походке,
Он носит, носит бpюки галифе,
А шляпу он носит на панаму,
Ботиночки он носит "Наpиман".
А шляпу, эх, он носит шляпу на панаму,
Ботиночки он носит "Наpиман". 
Зачем я Вас, мой pодненький, узнала,
Зачем, зачем я полюбила Вас.
Раньше я ведь этого не знала,
Тепеpь же я стpадаю каждый час.
Раньше я ведь этого не знала,
Тепеpь же я стpадаю каждый час. 
Вот мальчик мой уехал, не веpнётся,
Уехал он, как видно, навсегда.
В Москву он больше не веpнётся,
Оставил только каpточку свою.
В Москву домой он больше не веpнётся,
Оставил только каpточку свою. 
Я милого узнаю по походке,
Он носит, носит бpюки брюки галифе.
А шляпу, эх, он носит шляпу на панаму,
Ботиночки он носит "Наpиман".
А шляпу, эх, он носит шляпу на панаму,
Ботиночки он носит "Наpиман".

----------


## Lampada

*Гарик Сукачев**А за окошком месяц май*   
Am E7 Am
А за окошком месяц май, месяц май, месяц май
Am E7 Am
А в белой кружке черный чай, черный чай, черный чай
A7 Dm G C /далее без G (?)/
А в доминошной мужички, мужички, мужички
E7 Am
Да по асфальту каблучки, каблучки, каблучки  
Зацокал в сквере соловей как шальной, как шальной
Сосед полковник третий день сам не свой как больной
Она не хочет, вот беда, выходить за него
А он мужчина хоть куда, он служил в ПВО  
Орут под окнами коты день и ночь, день и ночь
От ихней сладкой маяты по утру теплый дождь
Весной простуженный объять город мой, город мой
И ветры весело галдят (?) над рекой, над Москвой  
А в кружке чай давно остыл, и погас "Беломор"
А на душе от слов и рифм перебор, перебор
Ведь по асфальту каблучки, и здесь орет месяц май
И здесь коты и мужички, приезжай, приезжай
Здесь по асфальту каблучки, здесь орет месяц май
Я подарю тебе Москву, поскорей приезжай

----------


## Lampada

Фильм *"Дом Солнца", 2009г.  * Режиссёр *- Гарик Сукачев*   Фильм по книге* Ивана Охлобыстина "Дом восходящего солнца" * Сценарий* Ивана Охлобыстина:   http://www.litmir.net/br/?b=154142*

----------

